# Hoyt Clothing



## lovespinkcamo (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm not sure about the sizes. But the shipping from the Hoyt website is outrageous. I was going to order a few shirts that were on sale, when I saw the shipping cost I didn't buy them.


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## wickedangel (Feb 16, 2012)

That is good to know, I was thinking of ordering on of the necklaces but if that is the case maybe not.


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

What's good clothing to wear in the rain that works well for archery?


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

In my opinion all of Hoyts clothing for women runs small... seems more like jr sizes...


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

What about a small men's size?


----------



## bowhuntress06 (Aug 26, 2009)

*Small*

In my opinion the Hoyt sizes run about a size small. I have been disappointed :doh: in the past. But if you are ordering one of the mens or unisex the are about righto on with regular mens clothing.


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

That's what I wanted to hear. Thanks!


----------

